# Audio Issue With GS3



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi everyone.
I am currently running stock-rooted TW on my Verizon Galaxy S3 and have recently encountered a very annoying issue. Most of the time I am playing audio or even when my phone rings there is this very odd glitchy sounding noise while the audio is playing. I am tempted to just flash a rom now but have been reluctant to due to the instability of the current ROMS. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Any TW based ROM is stable from the ones I've tried. Beans is great and so is CleanROM found on XDA.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, but can I fix my audio issue on my existing build? Is this a common problem?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

I had this issue.. tried rooting and different ROM and adjusting the voltage etc. Ultimately I did a warranty swap and there is no longer any audio issue.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

So this is a hardware issue, not software?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> So this is a hardware issue, not software?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Seems that way as I've not heard many others mention it. That sucks but hopefully they will give you a new one instead of a refurb.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Krime922 said:


> I had this issue.. tried rooting and different ROM and adjusting the voltage etc. Ultimately I did a warranty swap and there is no longer any audio issue.


Did you receive a refurbished device


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

I have this same exact issue. Tw ROMs all do it with ring tones and music is completely intolerable. Aosp ROMs seem to work better but I still can't listen to music for it. I have tried a lot of different things to fix it, but apparently I am going to have to do the warranty thing as well. So frustrating.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

I did get a refurb but it was because I have had it since July-ish. If your within 14 days they have to swap new for new.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Krime922 said:


> I did get a refurb but it was because I have had it since July-ish. If your within 14 days they have to swap new for new.


I got my phone in June. Really don't want a refurb, but i guess i will see how much of this crap i can put up with


----------

